
Delivering Value and Reducing Risk - yoanngrange
http://www.yoanngrange.com/blog/delivering-value-and-reducing-risk.html
======
yoanngrange
Every journey is a compromise between value and risk. Each individual has his
own evaluation grid and decides to travel or not. And pretty much any decision
in life is about making tradeoffs between risk and value. Products do not
escape this rule. Onboard with us on a two and a half months journey and we
did to add value to a product by actually de-risking it.

